# Sparky - horror/hope



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

First off I guess I need to apologize for boring many folks. This is for those who know Sparky, so please bear with me, ok?
Anyway, last Thurs. I took him to the park in the evening to throw some tennis balls for him. The last throw, getting dark, in the parking lot, threw the ball, ran to get it and all of a sudden heard him screaming! Came back dragging his hind legs and feet all skinned up.    Took him to the vet the next day and knew something serious happened. X ray's didn't show much. Hind quarters completely paralyzed/immobile!!!  
Had mostly decided I was going to lose him by putting him down. Decided, along with the vet to hold him there at the vets over the weekend holidays and have a neurologist see him when the vet could find one, Everyone was gone over the holiday. In hind sight, this might have been the best thing to happen.
Wow ------ today, he was much improved and walking, although very weakly. The neuro. guy looked at him and concluded. a herniated disk.
Prognosis, rest, slow exercise/rehab and he very well could be back to the old Sparkinator that some of us know. Will take a long time but, ----------------, he'll be back and I won't lose him.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

whhhhewwwww glad the ending wasnt what i was thinking...


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Does Sparky have the worst luck in the world or the best? Or both? Poor feller.


----------

